# Is There a List of Compatible Hard Drives?



## aa4wp (Apr 17, 2009)

I want to not make a mistake when ordering an external hard drive for my newly aquired 211k. There are many hard drives, but no list of those found to be compatible with the 211k. I have seen the list of requirements, but find it difficult to find if a specific hard drive meets all these requirements.

Thanks in advance.

Wendell


----------



## BattleZone (Nov 13, 2007)

Pretty much any USB 2.0-interface, single-LUN (i.e., no RAID multi-drive setups) hard drive up to 1 TB in size. Apparently the receiver will create one or two partitions up to 500 GB in size each, so going larger than 1 TB means that you'll have unusable space.


----------



## Rduce (May 16, 2008)

I bought an OEM Western Digital Green Drive and put it in an enclosure and it works like a champ.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

BattleZone said:


> Pretty much any USB 2.0-interface, single-LUN (i.e., no RAID multi-drive setups) hard drive up to 1 TB in size. Apparently the receiver will create one or two partitions up to 500 GB in size each, so going larger than 1 TB means that you'll have unusable space.


So far (I did post partitions info) the limit for 1 TB seen on [email protected] with WD 2 TB disk; no one did test&research of 1.5 or 2 TB for 211k. FW is different and who knows what limit is there.


----------

